# Jasper Reports, iReport : aufrufunterschiede !?



## rwolf (8. Jan 2013)

hi all,
also es gibt schon dinge, die einen erstaunen :

wieso läuft ein report in iReports mit  Angabe eines Parameters einwandfrei,

wirft aber bei Aufruf mit demselben Parameter (tygemäß !) aus meinem JAVA-SE-Programm
lauter Cast-Fehler : die Datenquelle ist dabei GENAU DIESELBE !?
mit anderen reports tritt der Fehler nicht auf

iReport-Version : 4.5.0 (mit neueren gibts anderen Ärger)
JAsper-Reports : 3.7.6 (mit neueren gibts anderen Ärger)
JAVA : 1.6.026
OS : Win7

irgendwie ist die ganze jaspersache bei weitem nicht so "einfach" wie es im Web
an einigen stellen behauptet wird;z.B. hatte ich bei neueren Versionen immer Ärger mit ner "groovy"-Komponente (?);

außerdem : wenn man bei iReports z.b. ein datenfeld von "BiGDecimal" auf "Double" ändert,
den report sichert, anschließend mit iReports ein anderes Feld hinzufügt oder bearbeitet,
dann wir auf einmal der Typ des zuerst bearbeiteten Feldes zurück in "BigDecimal" 
verwandelt : sehr tückisch und lästig !(hab dann oft die jrxml-datei manuell editiert,
um diese probleme zu vermeiden !

wer hatte auch schon diesen ärger und weiß woran das liegt ?

danke schonmal !


----------



## fjord (8. Jan 2013)

Du musst die gleiche Version von JasperReports und iReport nehmen afaik.


----------



## rwolf (9. Jan 2013)

leider stimmt die nummerierung nicht überein, wo gibts denn da ne map ?


----------



## fjord (9. Jan 2013)

Wenn die Versionsnummer gleich ist, sollte es eigentlich gehen.

iReport and JasperReports version compatibility | Jaspersoft Community

Laut dem link darf iReport älter als JasperReports sein aber nicht andersrum.


----------

